#ubuntu-gr 2015-01-26
<Tassos> καλημέρα μάγκες! :)
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2484-1: Unbound vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2484-1/> || USN-2483-2: Ghostscript vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2483-2/> || USN-2483-1: JasPer vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2483-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2476-1: Oxide vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2476-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-01-27
<Shadowalker53> kalispera
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2458-3: Firefox regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2458-3/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2485-1: GNU C Library vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2485-1/>
<Gigabyte> geia
<alex41> Καλησπέρα
<alex41> Ξέρεις κανείς για το ubuntu?
<dimitris> γεια σας
<dimitris> παιδιά είμαι νέος στο ubuntu
<dimitris> έχετε να μου προτείνεται μια εφαρμογή για irc chat
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2486-1: OpenJDK 6 vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2486-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-01-28
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2487-1: OpenJDK 7 vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2487-1/>
<glavkos> hallo
<glavkos> αν γνωρίζε κάποιος και έχει το χρόνο να απαντήσει
<glavkos> τι σημαίνει το http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/pool/main/g/google-chrome-stable/google-chrome-stable_39.0.2171.99-1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 62.1.38.177 80]
<glavkos> not found
<glavkos> οταν πάνω να κάνω αναβάθμιση
<glavkos> είναι μέρες τώρα που γίνεται το ίδιο
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Critical Vulnerability bug in Debian and Red Hat variants. <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=323992#p323992>
<ankar> καλησπέρα
<ankar> θέλω να ρωτησω αν κάποιος είχε θέματα στην 14.04 εκδοση με τον unity web player
<ankar> ευχαριστω
<ankar> θέλω να ρωτησω αν κάποιος είχε θέματα στην 14.04 εκδοση με τον unity web player
#ubuntu-gr 2015-01-31
<ex> kalispera
<ex> mporw na allaksw to username m xwris na kanw pali egkatastasi?
<Anoniem4l> adduser kainourgioname
<Anoniem4l> adduser kainourgioname sudo
<Anoniem4l> deluser palioname
<Anoniem4l> xreiazete `sudo` brosta apo ta commands an den eisai root user
<Anoniem4l> h poly apla mporeis na kaneis `usermod -l newUsername oldUsername`
<Anoniem4l> alla auto den allazei to home folder (to name)
<ex> m elege oti einai idi o xristis loggarismenos k tetoia
<ex> ta ebala sto netbook
<ex> mporw n balw kali linux tools sto ubuntu 10.10 p einai gia netbook?
<ex> exei balei kaneis?
<sp> Πως μπορώ να αλλάξω τον αριθμό των επιφανειων εργασίας σε περιβάλλον gnome και ubuntu 14.04?
<sp> καλησπέρα
<sp> καθε φορά που ξεκινω τον υπολογιστη οταν ανοιγει δεν φαινεται η εικονα της ταπετσαριας
<sp> κανω αποσύνδεση και επανασυνδεομαοι και εμφανιζεται κανονικα
<sp> τι φταιει;
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Critical Vulnerability bug in Debian and Red Hat variant <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324067#p324067>
#ubuntu-gr 2016-02-01
<Tassos> καλησπέρα! :)
<Tassos> Έχει κάνει κανείς σας εγκατάσταση την Java Fx σε ubuntu και μπόρεσε να τη χρησιμοποιήσει με τον  Eclipse ?
<Tassos> εμένα μου έχει βγάλει το λάδι ρε παιδιά.. :/
<Tassos> έχω ακολουθήσει αυτό τον οδηγό : https://www.eclipse.org/efxclipse/install.html#for-the-lazy
<Tassos> μήπως πρέπει να κάνω και τίποτα ακόμη ;
<NikTh> Καλησπέρα
#ubuntu-gr 2016-02-02
<Guest21440> ok
<Guest21440> ξέρει κανείς να μου πει στο kubuntu όταν κάποιες εφαρμογές δεν τρέχουν μετά από επανεκκινηση τρέχουν;
<koleygr> μπορει κάποιος να μου απαντήσει γιατι η έκδοση του grub στο ubuntu 14.04 δεν αναγνωριζει το openSUSE?
<koleygr> Υπαρχει καποια λυση γι αυτο εκτός του να τρεχω το boot repair disk?
<kerato> trekse ena sudo update-grub
<koleygr> το κανω και βλεπει ολα τα αλλα εκτος του openSUSE
<koleygr> μονο αν τρεξω update-grub απο το openSUSE τα βρισκει ολα
<kerato> e den kserw rikse mia matia ki edw
<kerato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2%20Other%20Os
<kerato> kai o theos voh8os
<koleygr> Απο debian και ubuntu και νομιζω και mint δεν το βλεπει
<koleygr> οκ
<kerato> kala poses distro exeis
<koleygr> thanks
<koleygr> Εχω ubuntu 14.04 , mint 17.1 , debian 7 , openSUSE και win 7
<kerato> lol ok
<koleygr> Θα βαλω ακομα centOS, arch και gentoo και ειμαι πληρης μετα
<koleygr> lol
<koleygr> χαιρετω... thanks για τη βοηθεια
#ubuntu-gr 2016-02-03
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα.
<alexpag> Καλησπέρα μήπως γνωρίζετε πότε θα επαναλειτουργήσει το forum;
<xeirwn-kub> kalispera sta paidia
<reinach> Παιδιά γεια χαρά. Τώρα που μετά την κατάργηση του UbuntuOne πάει για κλείσιμο και το storage cloud service copy.com - στο οποίο έχω λογαριασμό - αναγκάζομαι ξανά να ψάχνω για αντίστοιχη υπηρεσία. Σκέφτομαι να κάνω λογαριασμό στο mega.nz Είναι κάποι
<reinach> ος που το έχει χρησιμοποιήσει; Έχει κάποια εμφανή μειονεκτήματα η συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία;
#ubuntu-gr 2016-02-04
<risha> Hereto tin parea. einai kaneis on?
<Guest87840> που θα μπορεσω να κατεβασω το ubuntu
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<pc_magas> To forum pote anevainei?
<pc_magas> Kai pou exete kollisei mipws mporesw kai voithisw
<pc_magas> ean exei kollisei.
<geochr> θα ανέβει το συντομότερο δυνατό, γίνονται κάποιες αλλαγές και χρειάζεται λιγο χρόνο μέχρι να ολκληροθουν οι διαδικασίες.
<pc_magas> geochr, an einai elega na edina ena xeraki ean kollisate kapou.
<pc_magas> + mia endiaferousa empeiria.
<geochr> διαδικαστικά είναι τα θέματα
<geochr> στα υπερ σου ότι προσφέρθηκες να βοθήσεις
<stroplin> καλησπερα σας...
<pc_magas> geochr, mia koinotita imaste
<stroplin> θα ηθελα να ρωτισω αν μπορω να εγκαταστισω το manycam ubuntu 15.20
<stroplin> 15.10*
<stroplin> το εχω δωκιμασει με wine
<stroplin> αλλα δεν παιζει
<pc_magas> geochr, dld kollisate ston na parete ton server para sto na ton stisete.
<pc_magas> stroplin, oxi den mporeis file/fili. Den kserw ean se voleuei to cheese h to vlc.
<stroplin> ....το θεμα δεν ειναι μονο να κανω καταγραφη
<stroplin> αλλα να πηραξω εφε ηχου και εικονας σε Live χρονο
<stroplin> το ψαχνω καιρο τωρα
<pc_magas> stroplin, eisai youtuber kai 8es effects swsta?
<pc_magas> Telika isws na xreiazetai an anaptyx8ei ena tetoio logismiko.
<stroplin> το θελω για Live χρονο...οχι καταγραφη και μετα ανεβασμα
<pc_magas> stroplin, tote o monos tropos einai na exeis ena virtualbox mixanima kai na trekseis ekei to en logo software.
<pc_magas> Dystixws.
<stroplin> οκ ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας
<pc_magas> stroplin, ektos ean kapoios exei alli idea.
<pc_magas> pros to paron h auto h na sou grapsw to en logo logismiko san foss project.
<stroplin> αν θες γραψε μου το λογισμικο
<stroplin> προσπαθησα να το ανιξω κατευθειαν απο το φακελο....δλδ να εχει εγκατασταθει το προγραμα manycam σε αλλο Pc και να το τρεξω οπως ειναι κατευθειαν απο το φακελο...παει να το τρεξει αλλα δεν το αφινει
<stroplin> αρχειο*
<stroplin> ισως οφιλετε σε κανενα dll ρχει
<pc_magas> stroplin, se vm?
<stroplin> οχι
<stroplin> στα ubuntu
<pc_magas> stroplin, se wine?
<stroplin> ναι
<pc_magas> stroplin, se wine den trexei pou to epsaksa gi auto sou proteina vm me windows
<stroplin> καταλαβα τι λες
<stroplin> και λεω πειρα ετσι οπως ειναι ο φακελος απο το programfile απο αλο δισκο που εχω τα windows ...παει να το τρεξει απο το wine αλλ δεν το κανει...πιθανων να ειναι καποιο dll αρχειο το οποιον αν αφερεθει να μπορει να τρεξει....το θεμα ειναι ποιο μπορει αν ειναι?
<pc_magas> stroplin, den kserw.
<ntellos> spera
<ntellos> einai kaneis paron?
<bestman> καλήμερα
<bestman> έχουμε κάποια ιδεα πως ή ποια προγράμματα να εγκαταστήσω σχετικά με αυτό το άρθρο
<bestman> https://iguru.gr/2016/01/20/55702/symantec-intrusion-prevention-system/
#ubuntu-gr 2016-02-05
<Guest35580> χαιρετω.
<Guest35580> υπαρχει καποιος διαθεσιμος να με βοηθησει σε ενα τεχνικο κομματι?
<Guest35580> μαλλον ολοι afk.
<Guest35580> καλο απογευμα σε ολους
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<glavkos> hallo
<glavkos> ξέρει κανείς αν και πότε θα επανέλθει το φόρουμ του Ubuntu ?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-02-06
<xeirwn-kub> kalimera sta paidia
<xeirwn-kub> ti ginetai re paidia me to forum kai ton kainourgio server?...exoume kapoia pi8anh hmeromhnia anoigmatos ?
<kerato> geia sou xeirwn
<kerato> to kub ti einai
<xeirwn-kub> geia sou kerato  :)
<xeirwn-kub> kub=kubuntu....alla den to blepw na zei akoma polu.
<kerato> oute mena marezei to kde
<kerato> settings-more settings-even more settings ai sixtir
<xeirwn-kub> apo emfanisi mou aresei....apla arxise na ka8usterei sto startup(5min)
<kerato> lol
<xeirwn-kub> mou thn dinoune oi ka8usterhseis ;)
<kerato> dokimase na kshlwseis ola afta ta pim kai indexing services pou exei
<kerato> akonadi strigi nepomuk
<kerato> oles aftes tis sapiles
<xeirwn-kub> les nanai apo ekei ?
<kerato> vasika den kserw, paliotera 8a sou lega na kaneis ena bootchart
<kerato> twra aola afta ta exei katapiei to systemd
<kerato> kai den kserw pws ginetai
<kerato> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/improve_boot_performance
<kerato> ontws ginetai :p
<xeirwn-kub> ksereis ti skeftika?...na epistrepsw sto klassiko ubuntu, pou mexri twra den eida na mou parousiazei tetoia....
<kerato> ok
<xeirwn-kub> eliasps, eisai edw ?
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<pc_magas> Hmerologio mera 22.
<kerato> ela pc_magas
<kerato> ti neotero exeis na anafereis
<pc_magas> To mualo mou arxizei kai trelenetai h eleipsi xwrou gia na grafw how to arxizei kai me epirreazei psixologika.Opou kai na koitaksw sto web vlepw to forum.
<kerato> pws pan ta kolpa
<pc_magas> :p
<pc_magas> kerato, kai kala grafw to hmerologio enos eksartimenou apo to forum
<pc_magas> Pantos den exw katalavai ti esti h toso megali argoporia.
<pc_magas> Pou sto kalo kollisan.
<pc_magas> Sto na paroun ton server apo to Grnet h to na to stisoun.
<pc_magas> Dld poso dyskolo einai na stiseis etsw kai ena Lamp Stack me Vhost?
<pc_magas> Pros 8eou oxi na krinw alla na voithisw
<kerato> den kserw manmu
<kerato> isws na mh vrhkan to xrono oi i8ynontes
<kerato> na asxolh8oun
<pc_magas> kerato, gi autoi lew na mpw kai egw
<pc_magas> Na to stisw
<kerato> kala rwta ton simo h ton ktogias
<pc_magas> eiosifidis, kalispera
<pc_magas> Gnwrizeis pows mporw na voithisw mne ton server?
<pc_magas> Kai na stisw to forum?
<George0k00> καλημέρα
<kerato> hi
<George0k00> ti nea?
<pc_magas> George0k00, ta gidia :p
<George0k00> zoumee mera me th mera
<pc_magas> Paides apo edw asxoleite kaneis epaggelmatika me to software development?
<George0k00> no
<pc_magas> Kalispera
<robopal> hi
<pc_magas> Ti kaneis robopal?
<robopal> ok
<pc_magas> robopal, asxoleise me rompotiki?
<robopal> no
<robopal> kata fantasian mono
<robopal> den asxoloume praktika dld
<pc_magas> robopal, dld eisai fan to R2D2?
<robopal> oxi
<robopal> den exw xrono kai diathesi na asxolithw twra pia
<robopal> paliotera eftiaxna pragmata
<pc_magas> robopal, san ti eftiaxnes?
<eiosifidis> pc_magas: kalimera
<pc_magas> eiosifidis, ti kaneis?
<eiosifidis> Kala. Palevw ligo me diavasma. Anaisthisia.
<eiosifidis> Esu?
<pc_magas> eiosifidis, edw xalarwnw giati h vdomada htan gemati neura.
<pc_magas> eiosifidis, asxeto alla exeis idea poioi stinoun ton server tou ubuntu gr gia na voithisw?
<pc_magas> eiosifidis, 8elw dia kaws na sti8ei asap to forum.
<pc_magas> Kai giati oxi me freskia ekdosi tou phpBB3
<pc_magas> (Pou ypostirizei modules xexexe...)
<eiosifidis> Den exw idea.
<eiosifidis> Rwta me gia openSUSE kai sou lew ;-)
<pc_magas> eiosifidis, tote poio einai to mustyko tou xamelaionta?
<eiosifidis> Den kserw an ginetai
<eiosifidis> Alla giati den atineis ena anepisimo kai meta kaneis merge?
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα.
<pc_magas> eliasps, kalispera
<eliasps> pc_magas θα αργήσει να επανέλθει το φόρουμ.
<eiosifidis> Καλώς τον Ηλια
<pc_magas> eliasps, gi auto lew na voithisw
<pc_magas> na dw pou koillisate ean kollisate kai na dw ti mporw na kanw
<eiosifidis> http://www.jaguarboard.org/index.php/products/product_show/jaguarboard-industry-first-x86-based.html
<eliasps> Γεια σου Στάθη! Πως πάει;
<eliasps> pc_magas δεν είναι τόσο το στήσιμο το θέμα, αλλά που θα γίνει το hosting.
<pc_magas> eliasps, tote giati den kratousate ton original server kai meta na psaksete deutereuon...
<pc_magas> kai na arxisetai to migration.
<eiosifidis> Καλά Ηλία. ΕΣΥ;
<eliasps> O original τα 'φτησε.
<eliasps> Όλα καλά Στάθη. Διάβασμα...
<pc_magas> eliasps, alla to GRnet sini8ws dinei gia ereuna
<pc_magas> Den mprei na moirasteite enen server tou Hellug kai na to plirwnoume 50/50?
<eiosifidis> Ναι και εγώ. Κλασικά ;-)
<pc_magas> eliasps, akoma exoume backups me ta posts kai tous odigous?
<eiosifidis> Για το φόρουμ, να δείτε παλι λύση οκεανου
<eliasps> Έχουμε κάποιες επιλογές υπόψιν. Απλά τώρα ψάχνουμε την καλύτερη λύση με τα πιο προηγμένα μέσα.
<pc_magas> eiosifidis, nai alla o okeanos dinei se ereunites servers
<eliasps> pc_magas ναι, backups υπάρχουν και όταν επανέλθει το φόρουμ λογικά δεν θα έχει χαθεί κάτι.
<pc_magas> eliasps, ti proigmeno na exei ena LEMP stack 8eloume.
<pc_magas> Ante kai enan mailserver
<pc_magas> dld ti allo na 8eloume pera apo auto?
<pc_magas> pou mail mporei na xrisimopoihsoume to openmailbox.
<eliasps> Διάφορα πράγματα, wordpress, mail, postfix και γενικά δεν είναι απλό. Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό. Θέλουμε και καλή διαχείριση. Μία επιλογή είναι αυτή.
<pc_magas> eliasps, managed server prepei na ta skaseis.
<eliasps> http://ucdc.uoc.gr/index.php/datacenter-services/cloud-computing-services/infrastructure-as-a-service
<eliasps> Όχι απαραίτητα.
<eliasps> Το UoC είναι ανοιχτό στο ενδεχόμενο φιλοξενιας του ubuntu-gr
<eliasps> απλά κοιτάμε και για άλλες λύσεις.
<eiosifidis> pc_magas: παλιά είχε συζητηθεί. Είχα επικοινωνήσει αλλά δεν απάντησαν. Μίλησα με κάποιον απο μεσά και είπε δινουν
<pc_magas> eliasps, kai mia alli lysi einai kai to openshoift gia tis anagkes mas 3 small gears einai yper arketa
<pc_magas> kai tin mailing list tin pame sto launchpad
<pc_magas> pou upostirizxei mailing lists
<eiosifidis> Το εξετάσαμε και στο gnome. Ηταν η δεύτερη επιλογή μας
<eiosifidis> Για οκεανο λεω
<pc_magas> eiosifidis, okeanos prepei kapoios ka8igitis - ereunitis na kanei server gia emas.
<eliasps> Εδώ παιδιά.
<pc_magas> Dioti dinei mono se akadimaikous
<eliasps> http://ucdc.uoc.gr/index.php/datacenter-services/cloud-computing-services/infrastructure-as-a-service
<eliasps> Είχα επικοινωνήσει με τον υπεύθυνο και μου είπε να μιλήσουμε εφόσον δεν βρούμε κάτι άλλο
<pc_magas> eliasps, proteinw na mazeutoume sto IRC kai na kanoume psiforia
<eliasps> Αυτά που προσφέρει είναι υπέραρκετά και δυνατή διαχείριση.
<eliasps> Γενικά υποστηρίζουν ελ/λακ
<eliasps> Δωρεάν. Καταρτισμένοι διαχειριστές και γενικά υψηλή τεχνολογία.
<pc_magas> eliasps, ok tote. Dld perimenoume autous
<eliasps> Όχι ακριβώς. Υπάρχει επικοινωνία και με την ΕΕΛ/ΛΑΚ.
<eliasps> Απλά τώρα εξετάζονται οι επιλογές.
<pc_magas> akomi efoson allazoume serverkalo einai na pame se neoteri ekdosi phpBB3
<eliasps> Αν προτείνεις κουβέντα στο irc πρέπει να ενημερωθεί ο κόσμος ώστε να μπει.
<pc_magas> kai auto to leo epeidi h neoteres ekdoseis tou phpBB3 ypostirizoun ta legomena modules etsi 8a mporw-roume na anaptyksoume specific modules opws gia Rest api styo forum.
<pc_magas> Etsi mesw rest Api na mporoume na kanoume kai App.
<pc_magas> Syn oti newer version = safer version
<eliasps> Τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες με υπέρ και κατά πρέπει να τα συζητήσεις με τον the_eye_
<pc_magas> eliasps, pote mpainei peripou?
<eliasps> Εκείνος θα τα διαχειρίζεται οπότε έχει μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα ο λόγος του. Μιας και ουσιαστικά είναι ο μοναδικός διαχειριστής.
<eliasps> Ιδέα δεν έχω
<eliasps> Αλλά μπαίνει.. :P
<pc_magas> eliasps, ean einai na mpw kai egw san sysadmin
<pc_magas> den exw 8ema
<pc_magas> vasika einai kali empeiria kai gia to CV mou
<pc_magas> ;)
<pc_magas> Ara me enan sparo 2 trygonia.
<eliasps> pc_magas αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία. Θέματα συντονισμού και διαχείρισης γίνονται με ψηφοφορίες, εφοσον ο διαχειριστής κρίνει πως χρειάζεται και άλλα άτομα. Αν θυμάμαι καλά. Γιατί έχει καιρό να γίνει πρόταση για νέο διαχειριστή.
<pc_magas> eliasps, gia ton server mono.
<eliasps> Στον σέρβερ ελάχιστα επεμβαίνει κάποιος όταν λειτουργεί σωστά. Αλλά αυτά είναι θέματα που τα ξέρει ο the_eye_
<eliasps> Δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω.
<pc_magas> eliasps, kai to lew epeidi pisteuw oti exw ta skills kai 8elw na apoktisw skills entos enos real time project. Kai anti na krinw kai na vrizw i8ela na dw pws mporw na voithisw me to 8ema.
<pc_magas> Epeidi stin douleia syntirw se EC2 servers kai lew oti mporw na voithisw.
<eliasps> pc_magas καταλαβαίνω, δεν το αμφισβητώ, αλλά δεν ασχολούμαι με θέματα διαχείρισης του server καθ'αυτού και δεν γνωρίζω αν χρειάζεται άλλος διαχειριστής, και γενικότερα τι συμβαίνει με αυτό το θέμα.
<pc_magas> eliasps, ok
<eliasps> Άμα τύχει και δεις τον the_eye_ εδώ μέσα μίλα με εκείνον.
<pc_magas> eliasps, ok
<pc_magas> eliasps, gnwrizeis ean einai sto G+?
<eliasps> Τώρα σώθηκες. Κάθετος στην χρήση των social media. :P
<pc_magas> eliasps, ok
<pc_magas> eliasps, epeidi einai to community se social media gi auto.
<pc_magas> kai se social*
<eliasps> Ναι, εκείνος γενικά δεν τα χρησιμοποιεί. Και είναι κατά. Αλλά οι υπόλοιποι κρίναμε πως είναι κάτι απαραίτητο να υπάρχει το ubuntu-gr και στα social.
<eliasps> pc_magas συνήθως μπαίνει εδώ. Οπότε θα τον πετύχεις κάποια στιγμή αν είσαι μέσα.
<pc_magas> eliasps, thanks
<pc_magas> Mati mataki eisai edw?
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<reinach> καλησπέρα
<koleygr> καλησπερα
<pc_magas> to mati einai edw?
<reinach> τίποτα συγκεκριμένο για το φόρουμ και τον σέρβερ δεν υπάρχει φαντάζομαι;
<George0k00> κάπως "διαφωτιστική" ήταν η συζήτηση το μεσημέρι
<George0k00> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/02/06/%23ubuntu-gr.html
<reinach> ωραίος, θα το διαβάσω.
<reinach> Μάλιστα. Διάβασα τη σημερινή συζήτηση. Αυτό που μένει από ουσία είναι ότι θα αργήσει το φόρουμ να ανέβει σύμφωνα με τον eliasps. Ενώ την περασμένη εβδομάδα το μάτι μου είχε απαντήσει εδώ μέσα ότι το περιμένανε να ανέβει το Σάββατο
<reinach>  (το προηγούμενο). Για να μην προσπαθώ να δω κάθε μέρα μήπως είναι ανοιχτό το φόρουμ.
<George0k00> reinach, πρώτο πράγμα που κάνω κάθε μέρα είναι να δω αν ανέβηκε τα forum :P
<George0k00> αλλά τελικά, άδικα, θα είμαστε τυχεροί να τον δούμε μέσα στο Φεβρουάριο
<reinach> χαχα! και εγώ. αλλά πλέον νομίζω ότι θα μπω σε κανά 2μηνο. Δεν έχει και νόημα. Άλλωστε δεν υπάρχει και μια στοιχειώδης επίσημη ενημέρωση. Ό,τι βγαίνει, βγαίνει με το τσιγκέλι. Και είναι και αόριστο.
<rodifire> γεια
<George0k00> γεια rodifire
<George0k00> καληνύχτα σας.
<rodifire> θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση για linux λετουργικα :)
<koleygr> Κανε την
<rodifire> παντα ηθελα να ασχοληθω με καποιο linux ετσι σε ενα αδυναμο laptop που αγορασα μισο χρονο τωρα και του εχω βαλει xubuntu
<rodifire> και μου αρεσαν πολυ
<rodifire> και σκεφτομαι να βαλω και στον "δυνατο" μου σταθερο καποιο lunux
<rodifire> και θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας ποιο να δοκιμασω?
<koleygr> Εγω εχω ubuntu, linux mint, Debian, openSUSE και win 7 για ποκερακι
<koleygr> Το ubuntu θα σου ειναι οικειο
<rodifire> ολα αυτα σε ενα pc?
<koleygr> ομοιως κι ενα debian
<koleygr> ναι ... στο σταθερο μου
<rodifire> ναι νομιζω οτι μιαζει και με το xubuntu που δουλευω
<koleygr> και το debian μπορεις να το βαλεις με xfce
<koleygr> θα ειναι περιπου το ιδιο
<rodifire> εμενα λιγακι που εβαλα τα ubuntu τα 12 μου αρεσανε απλια αλλα ειχα προβλημα..
<koleygr> θα μοιαζει πολυ
<koleygr> τι προβλημα?
<rodifire> με την εγκατασταση ειχα τοτε δεν τα καταφερνα αλλα τωρα πχ με τα xubuntu τα καταφερα σωστα :)
<rodifire> θελω ενα που να υποστιριζετε πολυ απο εφαρμογες να κατεβαζω :)
<koleygr> τι εφαρμογες χρησιμοποιεις?
<rodifire> τιποτα το ιδετερο κανα βιντεο να φτιαχνω να κανω rec το pc
<rodifire> θερμοκρασιες
<rodifire> viber κανα παιχνιδι
<koleygr> Δοκιμασε το καθαρο ubuntu
<rodifire> δεν μου ερχονται πολλα στο μυαλο αλλα μου τυχενουν διαφορα :)
<rodifire> δηλαδη ubuntu 15?
<koleygr> αν θες και παιχνιδια θα ειναι περισσοτερες οι επιλογες σου απο το debian
<koleygr> εγω χρησιμοποιω LTS εκδοσεις
<koleygr> θα εβαζα την 14.04
<koleygr> ή θα περιμενα την 16.04
<koleygr> αλλα και η αναβαθμιση απο 14.04 ειναι ανετη
<rodifire> α δεν ειναι τοσο "καλη/σταθερη" η 15?
<koleygr> καλη ειναι
<koleygr> απλα διαρκει κατι μηνες αντι για χρονια
<koleygr> και μετα πρεπει να κανεις αναβαθμισεις
<koleygr> Εγω τις αποφευγω κρατώντας τις σιγουρα πιο σταθερες LTS
<rodifire> :/ γιατι να ειναι ετσι? :P εμενα τα ubuntu παντως μου αρεσαν πολυ τοτε ομως και το linux mint μου ακουγετε ωραιο
<koleygr> Θα ακουστει τραγικη ειρωνεια... αλλα το ubuntu εχει καλυτερη υποστιριξη στο forum
<koleygr> καλο ειναι και το mint
<rodifire> ειναι ευκολο να δοκιμασω και εγω να εχω πολλα στον ssd μου?
<koleygr> μπορεις να φτιαξεις ενα multiboot συστημα σαν το δικο μου
<rodifire> εχω τα windos 10 τωρα και τα 7 που δεν ανοιγουν καν :/
<koleygr> ποσο μεγεθος εχει ο ssd?
<rodifire> 180gb αν θυμαμαι σωστα
<koleygr> εγω τα εχω σε μηχανικο σκληρο
<koleygr> δεν ειναι τιποτα διαφορετικο στη διαδικασια
<koleygr> θα το φτιαξεις ευκολα
<koleygr> και εχεις κι αρκετο χώρο
<koleygr> εχεις μηχανικο μαζι με τον ssd?
<rodifire> τι εννοεις μηχανικο?
<koleygr> κανονικο σκληρο
<koleygr> οχι ssd
<rodifire> α ναι εχω εναν 3TB HDD
<koleygr> Ωραια
<koleygr> θα εχεις τα αρχεια σου στον 3αρη και μπορεις να μοιρασεις σε 30αρια 40αρια τον ssd και να βαλεις μεχρι 5 λειτουργικα
<koleygr> βγαλε τα 7αρια που δε σου χρειαζονται
<rodifire> τα 7 λογο efi δεν θυμαμαι πως λεγονται δεν μου τρεχουν με τα 10 επειδη δεν ειχα το sp1 και με τα 10 δεν εχω ουτε την μιση υποστιρηξη που ειχα στα 7.... :/
<koleygr> δυστυχως δεν ξερω να σε βοηθησω με τα uefi κλπ
<koleygr> δεν ειχα ποτε μου
<rodifire> σκεφτομαι να βαλω τοτες ubuntu και ενα ακομα για αρχη linux mint ή debian
<koleygr> Αλλα υποαχει πολυς κοσμος που ξερει στο φορουμ
<koleygr> Εγω εχω το debianμ σαν καθαρο opensource λειτουργικο
<koleygr> δεν εχω ουτε flashplayer ουτε skype σ αυτα
<koleygr> και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος
<koleygr> χρησιμοποιω LaTeX libreOffice QtCreator IDLE κλπ
<rodifire> τι εννοεις με το καθαρο? :P :P
<koleygr> δε βαζω τιποτα αν δεν ειναι opensource
<rodifire> το forum ποιο ειναι? αυτο εδω που δεν μπαινει "http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/" προς το παρον?
<koleygr> τα εχω 100% opensource
<koleygr> Ναι
<rodifire> opensource ειναι τα προγραμματα που λενε οτι εχουν προσβασει ο καθενας μας? που δεν ειναι δηλαδη "κλειστα"? :P
<koleygr> απο εκει μπαινεις και το εχει πανω πανω
<koleygr> ναι
<koleygr> ακριβως
<rodifire> α ωραια καταλαβα :)
<koleygr> αυτα που εχουν τον κωδικα τους ανοιχτο σε ολους
<rodifire> απλα δεν εχω ασχοληθη με τετοια αν και μου αρεσουν αυτα αλλα δεν ετοιχε :)
<rodifire> οπως και με προγραμματισμο ειχα αρχηση καλα οταν ειχα χρονο :P
<koleygr> Ευκαιρια να κανεις μια αρχη
<rodifire> ναι θα μου αρεσε πολυ :)
<koleygr> Κι εγω ασχολουμαι λιγακι με προγραμματισμο σε διαφορες γλωσσες
<koleygr> Θα σου προτεινα να μαθεις λιγη C και να ασχοληθεις με QtCreator
<koleygr> Σ αφηνω τωρα
<koleygr> Στο επανειδειν
<rodifire> οκ ευχαριστω για ολα φιλε μου ;)
<rodifire> :) νασε καλα :)
<koleygr> Τιποτα
<koleygr> Περιμενε ν ανοιξει το φορουμ να σε βοηθησουν κι αυτοι που ξερουν απο uefi
<rodifire> ωραια
<rodifire> απο βδομαδα παντως θα βαλω σιγουρα UBUNTU στον σταθερο μου :) :) :)
<rodifire> και μαλλον και debian
<koleygr> Για αρχαριο το linux mint ειναι πιο ευκολο και εχει και ελληνικο φορουμ
<rodifire> λες να αρχισω δηλαδη με linux mint? εχεις προχηρο το site τους?
<koleygr> αλλα μπορεις να το εχεις παραλληλα με το ubuntu που να πας κι ενα βηματακι παρακατω χωρις να το πολυπειραζεις
<koleygr> http://linuxmint.gr/
<rodifire> εμενα στα xubuntu
<rodifire> μου αρεσε πολυ που μπορουσα να φτιαξω το ταμπλο μου
<rodifire> το εχω βαλει με καιρο ωρα μερα μηνα cpu κοκκινο μαυρο χρωμα και διαφορα
<rodifire> αυτο με τραβηξε πολυ! (εκτος απο οτι ηθελα πολυ να ξεφυγω απο windows και να δοκιμασω linux)
<robopal> to ftp.ntua.gr exei akoma themata me to mirror tou ubuntu?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-02-07
<xeirwn> kalimera se olous
<xeirwn> kerato, ?
<kerato> hey
<xeirwn> kafe hpiame ?
<kerato> enamisi
<kerato> kernas?
<xeirwn> amiiiii :)
<kerato> evgales kamia akrh me to kubuntu
<kerato> h den hsoun esy
<xeirwn> to esteila to kubuntu, ki epestrepsa sto ubuntu...klassika pragmata.
<kerato> ok
<xeirwn> alla twra emfanistike ena neo problhma , pou den to eixa mexri twra :(
<xeirwn> sto startup, den exw o8onh( olomaurh), akouw omws ton xaraktiristiko hxo tou login, pou perimenei na tou balw to password.
<kerato> ki otan vazeis to password logarei kanonika?
<xeirwn> auto den to exw dokimasei
<xeirwn> to periergo einai oti den blepw sto bootarisma oute to post tou bios
<kerato> de mas ta les kala
<kerato> den kanei beep?
<xeirwn> egw kala ta lew...to pc den mou ta leei kala
<kerato> e nai afto ennoousa xD
<xeirwn> ales fores nai, alles oxi
<kerato> ekanes kanena memtest
<xeirwn> oxi den ekana....les na ksekinisw pali ta tests ?
<xeirwn> auta ola eginan me thn egkatastash tou kubuntu
<kerato> nai alla den ekanes fresh install twra?
<xeirwn> alla blepw oti to 8ema paremine kai sta ubuntu, ektos an einai 8ema hardware kai sumtomatika sunepese me tis allages
<xeirwn> apla eriksa to ubuntu epanw sto kubuntu
<xeirwn> eixa dualboot me kubuntu+mint...kai den h8ela na kanw ksana to xtisimo apo thn arxh , kai na xana install to mint
<xeirwn> phgainei h skepsh sou kapou sugkekrimena ?
<kerato> karta grafikwn, drivers,mnimi
<kerato> poios kserei
<xeirwn> ...kai nomiza oti eixa ksempleksei me to hardware :(
<xeirwn> kalws ton talos-mintgr  ...
<talos-mintgr> Καλημλερα
<xeirwn> kalhmeres :)...panw sthn wra mpikes
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<pc_magas> Sonickydon, kalisperes
<pc_magas> Paides kserete kana foss emulator giua Sega Genesis?
<robopal> rota ton olspook sto grnet
<robopal> ela #linuxhelp
<robopal> autos asxoleitai me tetoia
<kerato> kerato@optiplex:~$ aptitude show dgen
<kerato> Package: dgen
<kerato> State: not installed
<kerato> Version: 1.23-12
<robopal> paizeis kai esu?
<robopal> a not installed eipame
<robopal> hmm mporo na to dokimasw na paizw games
<kerato> exei merika poly kala to genesis
<robopal> allaksa kati settings sto bios sto celeron 400mhz
<robopal> fainetai na menei online twra to afisa olo to vradu den kolise
<robopal> :D
<robopal> gia pes kanena game
<kerato> comix zone
<kerato> zombies ate my neighbours
<kerato> crono trigger
<kerato> mickey mania
<robopal> de jerw den eimai toso fan
<robopal> apla de jerw ti na kanw se auto to pc
<robopal> egkatestisa latex kai gnuplot prosfata :P
<kerato> grapse ta apomnhmoneymata sou se latex
<robopal> exw diafores idees alla olo stenaxoriemai kai de kanw tpt
<robopal> :D
<kerato> ta kainourgia xfiles ta des robopal?
<robopal> nai mexri to 3o episodeio
<robopal> nomizo aurio vgainei to 4o
<kerato> eida ta prwta 2
<kerato> pws sou fanhkan
<robopal> provlimatistika ligo, alla evala kai ksanavlepw apo tin arxi ti seira, ok to idio stul einai
<robopal> einai pragmati mia sunexeia
<robopal> kai malista mallon sto palio format, stis prwtes sezon twn xfiles
<robopal> giati eixe ligo allaksei stis teleutaies seasons
<robopal> ok tha doume pws tha sinexisei
<kerato> e nomizw 6 eps 8anai ola ola
<kerato> tbh egw den en8ousiasthka
<robopal> a nai?
<robopal> emena me exei kourasei auto to motivo pou deixnoun polles seires tis skotinis ypogeias aprosdioristis sinomosias
<robopal> px mia seira pali tin paratisa paroti eixa dei arketa epeisodia, de thimamai pws ti lene... ksekinousan apo ena post-apocalyptic senario, den eixan ilektriki energeia ektos apo mia poly mikri omada pou eixe prosvasi se reuma, kai texnologia
<robopal> thimasai poia lew?
<kerato> nai alla mou diafeygei o titlos
<kerato> eixa dei kana dyo
<robopal> kai to 100 eida 1 season nomizo, kalo fainotane
<robopal> twra einai nomizo 3o season alla de to vlepw
<robopal> genika de vlepw tpt, ta paratisa ola
<robopal> oute big bang theory, to varethika de gelaw pia katholou, apo fetos to ekopsa
<robopal> 1 kalo gag per episode... ta alla saxlamares
<robopal> kerato, a btw des kai to 3o epeisodio xfiles
<robopal> to 3o einai ousiastika pragmatiko episodeio, ta 2 prwta htan gefura me to parelthon
<kerato> 8a to dw apopse tote
<kerato> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revolution_(TV_series)
<robopal> a nai auto
<robopal> kai malista to 3o exei kai arketo xioumor :P
<robopal> de dinw alla spoilers
<kerato> ok
<robopal> yes vrika rom na katevasw, worms
<robopal> all time classic
<robopal> vrika kai lemmings alla protimo worms, ligo vareto to lemmings
<kerato> ta exw ola ta roms tou mega drive
<kerato> opws kai gia snes , n64
<robopal> !!!
<robopal> rpi2 exeis?
<kerato> no
<robopal> e tote prepei na pareis
<kerato> what for
<kerato> retrokonsola?
<robopal> kai 2 usb joysticks na paizete sti tv
<robopal> nai
<kerato> ypirxe mia dianomh me emulators ki ena etoimo frontend
<kerato> http://scottjarvis.com/page105.htm
<kerato> afto alla einai parathmeno
<robopal> e so what
<robopal> 4 oct 2014 not that old
<bobby> helloo
<bobby> thelw vohtheia
<bobby> exw enan ethernet adapter k prp na egkatasthsw ts drivers
<bobby> kai stis entoles p prp na ektelesw einai kai h
<bobby> [root@localhost template]# tar -xf
<bobby> alla den thn dexetai to terminal
<bobby> ti kanw lathos?
<bobby> eimai kainourios sta linux kai den to exw kai polu opws ktlvata
<bobby> ubuntu 14.04 xrhsimopoiw
<robopal> ti sou leei otan dineis tar xf onoma_arxeiou
<bobby> poio onoma arxeiou prp na dwsw?
<bobby> sry alla eimai entelws asxetos
<robopal> asto
<bobby> efxaristw gia th vohtheia
<robopal> pos katelikses sto simperasma oti prepei na kaneis monos sou install/compile drivers?
<bobby> giati tous eixa egkatasthsei prin 2 evdomades manually me enan tropo pou twra den thumamai alla meta apo thn teleftaia enhmerwsh prp na ts ksanakanw install gt to adapter den leitourgei
<robopal> h entoli tar kanei extract to simpiesmeno arxeio me to driver pou katevases
<robopal> ara prepei na pas sto katalogo pou einai to arxeio na dwseis tin entoli
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<baton> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω για το forum αλλά ήδη η απάντηση υπάρχει. Να είστε όλοι καλά.
<koleygr> Ξερει κανεις πως κατοχυρώνουμε το nickname μας στο irc εδω?
<koleygr> Αν γινεται κατι τετοιο
<robopal> kane /msg nickserv help
<koleygr>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER koleygr ygrsjnqepdct
<koleygr> Ευχαριστ
<koleygr> ω
<robopal> ehm
<robopal> mas eipes to kodiko sou?
<koleygr> δεν ξερω... τον βλεπετε? εγω τον βλεπω
<robopal> koleygr>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER koleygr ygrsjnqepdct
<robopal> evales keno diastima mprosta kai to eipes dimosia sto kanali
<robopal> allakse to kodiko giati to kanali krataei log dimosia
<koleygr_> δεν ειναι αυτος ο κωδικος μου... ειναι μια εντολη που μου στειλαν στο email
<koleygr_> για να κανω register
<koleygr_> Αλλα τωρα που την εδωσα μου ζηταει να κανω login πρωτα
<koleygr_> και δεν ξερω πως γινεται
<robopal> ./msg nickserv identify kodikos
<koleygr> ./msg nickserv koleygr ircIao314.$bIaaL
<koleygr> καταλαβα
<koleygr> τωρα εγινε η μαλακια
<robopal> :S
<koleygr> Σορυ για την εκφραση
<koleygr> λολ
<robopal> episis vale kati pio aplo, irc kodikos einai, nobody cares
<robopal> :P
<koleygr> δεν ηθελε τελεια ε
<koleygr> ??
<robopal> yep
<robopal> tin teleia tin evala gia na sto grapsw edw
<robopal> dwse /msg nickserv help setpass
<robopal> dwse /msg nickserv set neos-kodikos
<robopal> nomizo etsi allazeis kodiko
<robopal> oxi miso
<robopal> dwse /msg nickserv set password neos-kodikos
<robopal> ksexasa to orisma tou set
<koleygr> You are not logged in
<robopal> msg identify ekanes?
<koleygr> δεν επιασε το login πριν
<robopal> msf nickserv identify kodikos
<robopal> msg*
<robopal> den exeis oloklirwsei to registration leei
<robopal> auto to egrapses?   /msg nickserv koleygr ircIao314.$bIaaL
<koleygr> το εφτιαξα τωρα
<robopal> katse kati leipei
<koleygr> αλλαζω κωδικο
<robopal> to dexetai etsi?
<koleygr> το δεχτηκε
<robopal> nai eisai ok to vlepw kai gw
<robopal> logika twra thes /msg nickserv set password neos-kodikos
<koleygr> Ευχαριστώ πολύ
<koleygr> Τα εφτιαξα ολα
<robopal> ok
#ubuntu-gr 2017-02-01
<raxterakos> kalhmera , antimetopizo provlima me usb stick thleorasis mpori kapoios na me boithisi?
<Black_Horseman> ti einai to usb stick tileorasis/
<raxterakos> Ωmega dvb-t receiver t900
<raxterakos> Black_Horseman:  brika se ena germaniko forum kati alla den 3ero germanika
<raxterakos> prepi na vro kati it9135 bda
<raxterakos> eimai sxetika neos xristis sto litourgiko
<Black_Horseman> douleyei ayto sto pc sou/
<raxterakos> dokimasa na kano install tous drivers me wine alla tpt
<raxterakos> mkdir it9135 && cd it9135 && wget http://www.ite.com.tw/uploads/firmware/v3.6.0.0/dvb-usb-it9135.zip && unzip dvb-usb-it9135.zip && dd if=dvb-usb-it9135.fw ibs=1 skip=64 count=8128 of=dvb-usb-it9135-01.fw && dd if=dvb-usb-it9135.fw ibs=1 skip=12866 count=5817 of=dvb-usb-it9135-02.fw && rm dvb-usb-it9135.fw && sudo install -D *.fw /lib/firmware && sudo chmod 644 /lib/firmware/dvb-usb-it9135* && cd .. && rm -rf it9135 ekana auto
<raxterakos> alla synexeizi na min anoigi to logismiko
<Black_Horseman> de tha doulepsei
<Black_Horseman> den exei drivers gia linux
<Black_Horseman> kai drivers mesw wine einai dyskolo
<Black_Horseman> de paizoun oloi
<raxterakos> prin kano format me eixai kathodigisi enas kai doulepse
<Black_Horseman> kyriws gia kartes grafikwn
<raxterakos> https://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/ITE_IT9135#Installation_Instructions
<raxterakos> kati apo edw eixa kanei an thimame kala
<Black_Horseman> dokimase ksana
<raxterakos> ti na dokimso?
<raxterakos> eimai asxetos
<raxterakos> telos panton paw na bro boithia, se euxaristo gia ton xrono sou
<raxterakos> .join ubuntu
<Black_Horseman> episis raxterakos des sto linux foundation
<Black_Horseman> mporei na exei ekei drivers gia ayto pou thes
<Black_Horseman> an kapoios asxolithike me ayto
<raxterakos> se euxaristo Black_Horseman  :) alla den vgazo akri mono ls ksero na kano sto terminal kai reboot
<Black_Horseman> h kapoio allo usb tv pou na exei drivers kai na nai symvato me linux
<raxterakos> thank you anyway :)
<Black_Horseman> sto site tou linux foundation des gia compatiple tv sticks
<Black_Horseman> ena google search einai
<raxterakos> can someon help me install tv usb stick right firmware?i am new linux user
#ubuntu-gr 2017-02-02
<gurutismpalas> Γεια σας  μάγκες!
<gurutismpalas> Πρώτη φορά μπαίνω στο irc
<gurutismpalas> Έχω χαζοχαρει :)
<gurutismpalas> Είμαι στο τρένο της τεχνολογίας κι έτσι :))
<kerato> eidika to irc einai h teleftaia leksh
<kerato> h aixmh ths texnologias
<gurutismpalas> πες τα αδερφάκι!
<kerato> pes ta monos sou paw pali away
#ubuntu-gr 2017-02-03
<Tassos> Καλησπέρα παιδιά! :)
<simosx> Καλησπέρα!
<Tassos> παιδιά έχω ένα debian
<Tassos> και το οποίο δεν έχει με το δεξί κλικ πολλές επιλογές, πως γίνεται να προσθέσω και άλλες;
<Tassos> Βασικά κάτι έχω βρει να εγκατάστήσεις ένα πρόσθετω στον nautilus, αλλά θα ήθελα να το έκανα με το χέρι..
<Tassos> ώστε να μάθω καλύτερα...
<Tassos> που βρίσκοντα τα αρχεία όπου αφορούν αυτό το θέμα;
<simosx> Tassos, εδώ είναι για Ubuntu.
<kerato> Tassos https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NautilusScriptsHowto
<kerato> simos zdoing
<Tassos> @simox ε.. για Debian μιλάμε...
<Tassos> kerato φιλε καταρχήν γεια σου! Τι κάνεις πως πάει;
<Tassos> κατά δεύτερον να σε καλά ;) εμένα όμως στο ~/.local/share/nautilus/scripts/ επειδή είναι άδιο
<Tassos> .. λεω να δω για τα υπάρχων πως είναι τα αρχεία, και να κάνω παρόμοια αρχεία..
<Tassos> ( αν και η σελίδα δείχνει ένα samples scripts...
<Tassos> αυτά τα actions που υπάρχουν ήδη στο δεξί κλικ που βρίσκονται;
#ubuntu-gr 2018-01-29
<yiannis> γεια σας παιδια
<yiannis> προσπαθω να σεταρω μιακαρτα asterisk sto pc μου
<yiannis> μιπως μπορει κανεισ να βοηθησει?
<yiannis> νεος στα Linyx
#ubuntu-gr 2018-01-30
<yiannis> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ
<yiannis> ΜΙΑ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ
<yiannis> ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ UBUNTU ONE TO ASTERISK
<yiannis> ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΕΤΑΡΩ
<yiannis> ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΣΤΑ FILES ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΕΚΕΙ
<yiannis> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ
<yiannis> ΕΧΩ ΤΑ UBUNTU 12.04
<yiannis> ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ SOFTWARE CENTER
<ee2455> yiannis: Απ' ό,τι φαντάζομαι, το configuration του asterisk δεν είναι απλή διαδικασία. Συνεπώς, δεν είναι εύκολο να σε βοηθήσει κάποιος μέσω IRC.
<ee2455> Υπάρχουν τόνοι από documentation και howtos στο web.
<ee2455> Σημειώνω επίσης ότι το Ubuntu 12.04 είναι end of life.
<yiannis> ΑΡΑ ΛΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΑ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΑΚΡΗ?
<ee2455> Τί αγόρασες; Το Asterisk;
<yiannis> ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΤΑ
<yiannis> ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ VOIP
<ee2455> Ρίξε μια ματιά στο site του κατασκευαστή της κάρτας. Φαντάζομαι θα έχει documentation για το σετάρισμά της.
<ee2455> Εκτός απ' αυτό, μπορείς να γκουγκλάρεις γενικά για το asterisk.
<ee2455> Υπάρχει αμέτρητο documentation για το πώς να το σετάρεις.
<ee2455> Τί μάρκα/μοντέλο είναι η κάρτα; (Ρωτάω από περιέργεια.)
<yiannis> MISO
<yiannis> A400PGEN2
<yiannis> VER 1.2
<yiannis> ΜΕ 3 OPEN VOX MODULS
<ee2455> Αυτή εδώ είναι; http://openvox.cn/products/telephony-cards/analog-cards/133-a400-series
<yiannis> NAI
<yiannis> ΔΕ ΒΓΑΖΩ ΑΚΡΗ
<yiannis> παιδια με ρωταει  σε εντολη που του δεινω απο terminal are you root?
<yiannis> τι εχω κανει λαθος?
<ee2455> yiannis: Τί εντολή δίνεις; Είναι λογικό να ζητά root δικαιώματα;
<yiannis> ρε παιδια προσπαθω να βαλω ενα asterisk και με εχει παιδεψει πολυ
#ubuntu-gr 2018-02-02
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-gr 2019-01-29
<diamond_gr> pine me, I'm here
<diamond_gr> Σπέρες
<skoulikis> kalispera paidia mia erwthsh thelw na kanw
#ubuntu-gr 2019-01-30
<manosav> kalispera
<manosav> xriazomai tin voithia sas
<manosav> einai kaneis edw?
<manosav> mporei na me voithisei kapoios?
#ubuntu-gr 2020-01-30
<Rebell> kalispera paidia
